# LATIN WORLD C.C. BAKERSFIELD 5TH ANNUAL PICNIC



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca*
*date May 15,2011
time 11:00am-5:00pm
come join us on this day and enjoy food, fun and beautiful rides...*
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>All Car Clubs and solo riders welcomed...*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

A few more pics from last years picnic


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Has to be a weekend that I wont be here. DAMMMIT!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION Will Be There 4 Support


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 31 2011, 03:07 PM~20229222
> *DELEGATION Will Be There 4 Support
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Goodtimes will be there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 31 2011, 05:23 PM~20230128
> *Goodtimes will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

BAKERSFIELD CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2011, 12:18 PM~20228125
> *It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca
> date May 15,2011
> time 11:00am-5:00pm
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 31 2011, 06:49 PM~20230808
> *BAKERSFIELD CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We hope that all the clubs and solo riders that have come in the past will come again, and for those of you that haven't come, we invite you to come check it out. As usual, LatinWorld will provide food for those who come and join us. We will also provide trophies and awards all at no cost. All we ask is that you bring rides and good attitudes. Cars, food, beer and firme gente equals a good time.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WAS REAL COOL LAST YEAR!  TRY AND MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2011, 01:18 PM~20228125
> *It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca
> date May 15,2011
> time 11:00am-5:00pm
> ...


WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THIS PICNIC FOR THE THIRD TIME LATIN WORLD HOMIE ARE REAL GOOD PEOPLE BUT I'LL BE AZ FOR LRM KICKOFF


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Apr 1 2011, 10:33 AM~20235923
> *WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THIS PICNIC FOR THE THIRD TIME LATIN WORLD HOMIE ARE REAL GOOD PEOPLE BUT I'LL BE AZ FOR LRM KICKOFF
> *


thanks homie for the compliment.. too bad you cant make it...


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

TO THE MATAFUCKING TOP LATIN WORLD PICNIC


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> WAS REAL COOL LAST YEAR!  TRY AND MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR!
> Hope you can make it again this year :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DELANO MAJESTICS WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATIN WORLD
HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR..AND WILL BE BETTER THIS YEAR  TTT FOR LATIN WORLD PICNIC...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20245423
> *DELANO MAJESTICS WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATIN WORLD
> HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR..AND WILL BE BETTER THIS YEAR  TTT FOR LATIN WORLD PICNIC...
> *



Get at me homie....let's set it up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20245423
> *DELANO MAJESTICS WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATIN WORLD
> HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR..AND WILL BE BETTER THIS YEAR  TTT FOR LATIN WORLD PICNIC...
> *


see you guys here... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 3 2011, 10:07 AM~20247738
> *Get at me homie....let's set it up
> *


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20245423
> *DELANO MAJESTICS WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATIN WORLD
> HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR..AND WILL BE BETTER THIS YEAR  TTT FOR LATIN WORLD PICNIC...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 06:29 PM~20250230
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

HOPE THE HOMIES IN BAKERSFIELD A GREAT TIME WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS YEAR BUT DUE TO LRM SHOW CONFLICTING WITH PICNIC WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT SEE YOU THERE NEXT SHOW


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Apr 5 2011, 05:06 PM~20267342
> *HOPE THE HOMIES IN BAKERSFIELD A GREAT TIME WE WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS YEAR BUT DUE TO LRM SHOW CONFLICTING WITH PICNIC WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT SEE YOU THERE NEXT SHOW
> *



WAT UP AZ TO BAD U GUYS CANT MAKE IT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2011, 12:18 PM~20228125
> *It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca
> date May 15,2011
> time 11:00am-5:00pm
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2011, 11:18 AM~20228125
> *It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca
> date May 15,2011
> time 11:00am-5:00pm
> ...


:nicoderm:

:thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T T


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:h5: thats just around the corner and down the street from my house


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 7 2011, 06:10 PM~20285749
> *:h5: thats just around the corner and down the street from my house
> *


will see u there homie


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THE BROTHERS FROM BAKERSfIELD CAN WAIT FOR MAY 15een ( see you guys there) :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 8 2011, 01:22 PM~20292573
> *will see u there homie
> *


cant wait worth it every time i go :thumbsup:


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 5 2011, 06:10 PM~20267916
> *WAT UP AZ TO BAD U GUYS CANT MAKE IT
> *


WE WILL BE THERE FOR LOWRIDER NATIONAL TO SUPPORT CALI CHAPTERS LET US KNOW OF ANY OTHER EVENTS IN BAKERSFIELD SEE YOU IN L.A.


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chicanito_@Apr 8 2011, 02:00 PM~20292832
> *LATIN WORLD LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THE BROTHERS FROM BAKERSfIELD CAN WAIT FOR MAY 15een ( see you guys there) :biggrin:
> *




   :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanito_@Apr 8 2011, 02:00 PM~20292832
> *LATIN WORLD LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THE BROTHERS FROM BAKERSfIELD CAN WAIT FOR MAY 15een ( see you guys there) :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for your support L.A. see you guys next month.. :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2011, 06:41 PM~20299736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2011, 06:41 PM~20299736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks big homie


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanito_@Apr 8 2011, 02:00 PM~20292832
> *LATIN WORLD LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THE BROTHERS FROM BAKERSfIELD CAN WAIT FOR MAY 15een ( see you guys there) :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT FOR ANOTHER GOOD PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2011, 07:05 PM~20314338
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 11 2011, 08:54 PM~20315433
> *TTT FOR ANOTHER GOOD PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope to see everyone there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Alway a good time Nokturnal C.C will b there to chill and grill


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Another reason to bring out the rides and get drunk. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 14 2011, 05:31 PM~20340875
> *Alway a good time Nokturnal C.C will b there to chill and grill
> *


 :h5:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2011, 07:54 PM~20341978
> *Another reason to bring out the rides and get drunk.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mathafuka u act like u need a reason


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20346438
> *mathafuka u act like u need a reason
> *


Sounded good :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Less than a month away :wow:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2011, 12:18 PM~20228125
> *It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca
> date May 15,2011
> time 11:00am-5:00pm
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 AM~20381001
> *Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 AM~20381001
> *Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf: :loco: :no:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a good show!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!  
:biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 22 2011, 06:02 PM~20398631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2011, 07:54 PM~20341978
> *Another reason to bring out the rides and get drunk.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQamatyg_H4...FEB1700&index=9


WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR LATIN WORLD BROTHAS ON 8/7/2011 SEE YOU AT THE GET TOGETHER........


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

CHECK OUT THE LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB VIDEO ON YOU TUBE HOMIES


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

CHECK OUT THE LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB VIDEO ON YOU TUBE HOMIES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQamatyg_H4...FEB1700&index=9


WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR LATIN WORLD BROTHAS ON 8/7/2011 SEE YOU AT THE GET TOGETHER........


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 21 2011, 06:48 PM~20392483
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :barf:  :loco:  :no:
> *



CHECK OUT THE LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB VIDEO ON YOU TUBE HOMIES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQamatyg_H4...FEB1700&index=9


WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR LATIN WORLD BROTHAS ON 8/7/2011 SEE YOU AT THE GET TOGETHER........ 
  :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?vide...wVDIM01EJs&ns=1

LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB REVISED VIDEO


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2011, 12:18 PM~20228125
> *It's time once again for Latin World C.C. Bakersfield</span> Annual picnic. It will be held at Beach Park in Bakersfield, Ca
> date May 15,2011
> time 11:00am-5:00pm
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Apr 23 2011, 06:18 PM~20404540
> *CHECK OUT THE LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB VIDEO ON YOU TUBE HOMIES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQamatyg_H4...FEB1700&index=9
> ...


BEACH PARK HOMIE
THATS WERE WILL BE :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 26 2011, 10:36 AM~20423148
> *BEACH PARK HOMIE
> THATS WERE WILL BE  :biggrin:
> *



Phx will be there on 8/7/2011 to support bakersfield......

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 26 2011, 06:35 PM~20426585
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

See you vatos there I be taking Guilty Pleasure to your picnic this year.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Apr 30 2011, 06:34 PM~20455914
> *See you vatos there I be taking Guilty Pleasure to your  picnic this year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you guys here Jr.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Apr 30 2011, 06:34 PM~20455914
> *See you vatos there I be taking Guilty Pleasure to your  picnic this year.
> *


What up Jr., I'll have beers nice and cold for you at the park. Thanks for coming


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT 

CANT MAKE IT THIS TIME!  

BUT HOPE U GUYS HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT, AND TAKE PICS! :biggrin: 

MAYBE WILL SEE U GUYS IN SAC AT SOCIOS SHOW MAY29TH ?? :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Less than two weeks :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 2 2011, 10:01 PM~20472295
> *Less than two weeks :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: 

 

T T T


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 1 2011, 07:04 PM~20461605
> *What up Jr., I'll have beers nice and cold for you at the park. Thanks for coming
> *


That's sound perty good Loco. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20472279
> *TTT
> 
> CANT MAKE IT THIS TIME!
> ...



we just might homie :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 3 2011, 09:23 AM~20475076
> *we just might homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Looks like Ill be sliding through. :biggrin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20245423
> *DELANO MAJESTICS WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATIN WORLD
> HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR..AND WILL BE BETTER THIS YEAR  TTT FOR LATIN WORLD PICNIC...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

--------------------

TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.........

http://www.LATINWORLDCC.COM/

G's UP, HOES DOWN... IF THAT BITCH CANT SWIM SHE'S BOUND TO DRIZZOWN..!!!

------I ONLY CAME FOR THE BEER AND THE BITCHES-----

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 5 2011, 10:01 AM~20490093
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We would like to thank Scooby from Nokturnal and M A audio for their contribution to the raffle prizes. Some lucky guy or girl will be leaving the picnic with new speakers from M A audio for free. Who ever brings a customized car, truck, motorcycle or bike, will be given a raffle ticket for free :wow: .


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 6 2011, 09:55 AM~20497187
> *We would like to thank Scooby from Nokturnal and M A audio for their contribution to the raffle prizes. Some lucky guy or girl will be leaving the picnic with new speakers from M A audio for free. Who ever brings a customized car, truck, motorcycle or bike, will be given a raffle ticket for free :wow:  .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Apr 30 2011, 05:34 PM~20455914
> *See you vatos there I be taking Guilty Pleasure to your  picnic this year.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 6 2011, 03:12 PM~20498889
> *
> *


What's up Jesse, hope you come down with Junior.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Everything is ready, just waiting for the 15th


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

One week left


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 08:34 PM~20511031
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300+May 7 2011, 02:58 PM~20503964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

BUMP...... BE ROLLING IN THE 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 09:46 PM~20511586
> *BUMP...... BE ROLLING IN THE 59 :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 09:46 PM~20511586
> *BUMP...... BE ROLLING IN THE 59 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

looks like 60% rain....But B.E. cc will be there!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 10 2011, 02:35 AM~20520382
> *looks like 60% rain....But B.E. cc will be there!
> *


It's not going to rain, it'll b fine.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 10 2011, 09:01 AM~20521667
> *It's not going to rain, it'll b fine.
> *



X63


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

D J CHEDDA WILL B SPINNING FOR US AT THE PICNIC


CHECK HIM OUT AT

HTTP://WWW.SENDSPACE.COM/FILE/FV68S8


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 10 2011, 06:48 PM~20525423
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Wuts up fellas! Might be rolling 3 rides down there.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT........


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 11 2011, 09:55 AM~20529525
> *    :biggrin:
> *


What's up jose you guys gonna make it this year..?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 11 2011, 09:44 AM~20529448
> *Wuts up fellas! Might be rolling 3 rides down there.
> *


The more rides the better... Make sure you bring your appetite we'll bee hooking it up with some deep pit...


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

How is the weather up there for this coming sunday.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 12 2011, 07:12 AM~20536465
> *How is the weather up there for this coming sunday.
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 11 2011, 05:43 PM~20532953
> *What's up jose you guys gonna make it this year..?
> *


  SUP CUNADO, DEPENDS HOW I FEEL AFTER THE WEDDING :biggrin:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos Will Be In The House


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN .C.C WILL BE THERE....


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 12 2011, 09:46 AM~20537258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool see you Vatos Sunday.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 12 2011, 10:27 AM~20537452
> * SUP CUNADO, DEPENDS HOW I FEEL AFTER THE WEDDING :biggrin:
> *


just bring the rides down with you on saturday... get here early sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SEXY80+May 12 2011, 02:20 PM~20539094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys on sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:run:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 12 2011, 04:17 PM~20539882
> *See you guys on sunday... :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRRRRRRR


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

3 more days


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!.................. :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 13 2011, 12:04 PM~20546183
> *SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!..................  :biggrin:
> *


When :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@May 13 2011, 01:28 PM~20546638
> *When  :uh:
> *


maybe if you showed up to meeting you would know what's up.... and yes I do know you were being sarcastic :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 13 2011, 06:40 PM~20548420
> *maybe if you showed up to meeting you would know what's up.... and yes I do know you were being sarcastic :uh:
> *











:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Damasio's Custom'z (Apr 22, 2009)

STRAIGHT CLOWNIN WELL BE THERE...........................


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

yaw got big fish out here


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by new breed_@May 13 2011, 10:13 PM~20549682
> *yaw got big fish out here
> *










:dunno:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

2 more days :wow:


----------



## dj clever1 (Feb 28, 2011)

LET THE HOMIE DJ CHEDDA THAT ME DJ CLEVER1 GNNA SEE HIM AT DA PICNIC WITH MY JUICED 86 LUXURY SPORT :420:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damasio's Custom'z_@May 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20549418
> *STRAIGHT CLOWNIN WELL BE THERE...........................
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damasio's Custom'z_@May 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20549418
> *STRAIGHT CLOWNIN WELL BE THERE...........................
> *


fresno will be there .!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 559


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj clever1_@May 13 2011, 11:09 PM~20549993
> *LET THE HOMIE DJ CHEDDA THAT ME DJ CLEVER1 GNNA SEE HIM AT DA PICNIC WITH MY JUICED 86 LUXURY SPORT :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

HAVE A SUPER GR8 TIME CARNALES WE WERE UNABLE TO ATTEND DUE TO REPRESENTING THE CLUB IN PHX'S LARGEST LOWRIDER EVENT....I WILL POST UP PICS TOMORROW NIGHT OF THE RIDES....

93 S10
93 FLEETWOOD
87 CUTLASS
79 LINCOLN MK V
83 REGAL

NOW VEGAS WE WILL REP HARD THIS WE KNOW 

LATIN WORLD 

ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Guilty Pleasure load up ready to go tomorrow at 4.30 am. see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

i have fresh motors solenoids (accumax) coils on hand for tomorrow holla at me for your hydraulic needs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

:biggrin: should be a sunny day looking forward to some good food Latin World!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

The Fiend is ready to roll.. See you all tomorrow..


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Less than 12 hours! Who ever wants to have a beer come find me and I'll have a nice cold beer for u!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

see everyone in the morning... :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Rain or shine, is it still flying?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 15 2011, 06:07 AM~20555763
> *Rain or shine, is it still flying?
> *


yessir... see everyone there...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 15 2011, 07:06 AM~20555893
> *yessir... see everyone there...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Here at the park already... A lot of cars here already.. Nice and sunny day


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

Was gonna dip out there but its raining pretty good is it raining at da paek


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@May 15 2011, 11:43 AM~20556980
> *Was gonna dip out there but its raining pretty good is it raining at da paek
> *


Its sprinkling a lil


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

we where ready too go but when i woke up there was rain......all bad....its raining in fresno still how about out there!!!!!


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 15 2011, 03:11 PM~20557821
> *we where ready too go but when i woke up there was rain......all bad....its raining in fresno still how about out there!!!!!
> *



Cleared up nice and sunny now I ended up cruising threw didn't stay though no dam parking


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 15 2011, 06:43 PM~20558945
> *:biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS</span></span>


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

just finished @ the Phoenix AZ, lowrider magazine super show LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB CAME ON TOP TAKING HOME A 1ST PLACE 70'S LUXURY & 2ND PLACE STREET CUSTOM MINI TRUCKS CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO ALL MY CAR CLUB WE COULD NOT OF DONE W/O YOUR HELP THIS WEEKEND......


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Nice time today fellas. Robert I mean what I said homie.. You need me for anything let me know... :angel:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great time, good people, good food, did I say good food, shoow.. :thumbsup: all the cars where top notch


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

On behalf of the Latin World family we would like to thank everyone that came out today rain or shine.. food was awesome and plenty of beer to go around... shout out to all the clubs that came out and showed us support... A big shout out to our Los Angeles chapter for coming down and spending the day with us. Thanks again to everyone that came out today hope you all had fun.. Until the next one..!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 15 2011, 08:40 PM~20559826
> *On behalf of the Latin World family we would like to thank everyone that came out today rain or shine.. food was awesome and plenty of beer to go around...  shout out to all the clubs that came out and showed us support... A big shout out to our Los Angeles chapter for coming down and spending the day with us. Thanks again to everyone that came out today hope you all had fun.. Until the next one..!!  :biggrin:
> *


I CAME OUT FROM THE SFV AND IT WAS WORTH THE TRIP, BOMB ASS PICNIC, A SHIT LOAD OF CARS, KICKED WITH MY DELANO CHAPTER, REAL NICE ATMOSPHERE IN BAKERSFIELD AND, LATIN WORLD HAD THE BADDEST RIDES THERE. GOOD JOB


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Good picnic! As always Latin World put it down at Beach park! B.E had a good time.thanx latin world looking forward to next year!! Rain or Shine''.......


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Orale! Beautifull show CLASSIC DREAMS had a real good time as always! Be there again & again rain or shine!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 15 2011, 10:49 PM~20560586
> *I CAME OUT FROM THE SFV AND IT WAS WORTH THE TRIP, BOMB ASS PICNIC, A SHIT LOAD OF CARS, KICKED WITH MY DELANO CHAPTER, REAL NICE ATMOSPHERE IN BAKERSFIELD AND, LATIN WORLD HAD THE BADDEST RIDES THERE. GOOD JOB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We would like to thank all the gente that made it out this year. The 200lbs of deep pit was more than enough to go around and the more than 20 36 packs of beer kept everyone happy. The raffle was off the hook. Big thanks to Scooby and M A audio for all the speakers that were given away, big thanks to Unique diecast and BLVD clothing store for their contributions to the raffle and also thanks to Fast under car for their contribution! Thanks to Eddie and sons for the bounce houses that was packed with kids all day. Most of all, we would like to thank all the gente for keeping the peace. We broke bread with many clubs and solo riders and that's exactly why we throw this picnic every year. I personally would like to thank Alex and all the other guys who had kind words for my niece who was hit by a drunk driver on thursday, that's why I left earlier than normal, to go to the hospital. I would have liked to thank everyone for coming at the end but I left in a hurry. Congrats to all the winners who walked away with a trophy especially Jr from Imperials for winning best of show with Guilty Pleasures. Much love and respect!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 15 2011, 07:20 PM~20559204
> *GRACIAS</span></span>
> *


It was a pleasure meeting you guys.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

any pics ?


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 16 2011, 08:48 AM~20562145
> *We would like to thank all the gente that made it out this year. The 200lbs of deep pit was more than enough to go around and the more than 20 36 packs of beer kept everyone happy. The raffle was off the hook. Big thanks to Scooby and M A audio for all the speakers that were given away, big thanks to Unique diecast and BLVD clothing store for their contributions to the raffle and also thanks to Fast under car for their contribution! Thanks to Eddie and sons for the bounce houses that was packed with kids all day. Most of all, we would like to thank all the gente for keeping the peace. We broke bread with many clubs and solo riders and that's exactly why we throw this picnic every year. I personally would like to thank Alex and all the other guys who had kind words for my niece who was hit by a drunk driver on thursday, that's why I left earlier than normal, to go to the hospital. I would have liked to thank everyone for coming at the end but I left in a hurry. Congrats to all the winners who walked away with a trophy especially Jr from Imperials for winning best of show with Guilty Pleasures. Much love and respect!
> *


Thank you guys. I had a good time with all the gente from bakersfield.


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

2 Members: smoke this cutty, Mr. Monte Carlo

take ur ass back to work

or r u pulled over again next to my house


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

DELANO DOING IT TODAY IN A.Z. AND IN BAKERSFIELD. KICKING IT TODAY AT THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC IN BAKERSFIELD. THANKS CHINA FOR COMING OUT. NICE SEEING YOU TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BUT AFTER EVERY ONE WAS SHINING!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 16 2011, 02:17 PM~20564187
> *BUT AFTER EVERY ONE WAS SHINING!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 16 2011, 08:48 AM~20562145
> *We would like to thank all the gente that made it out this year. The 200lbs of deep pit was more than enough to go around and the more than 20 36 packs of beer kept everyone happy. The raffle was off the hook. Big thanks to Scooby and M A audio for all the speakers that were given away, big thanks to Unique diecast and BLVD clothing store for their contributions to the raffle and also thanks to Fast under car for their contribution! Thanks to Eddie and sons for the bounce houses that was packed with kids all day. Most of all, we would like to thank all the gente for keeping the peace. We broke bread with many clubs and solo riders and that's exactly why we throw this picnic every year. I personally would like to thank Alex and all the other guys who had kind words for my niece who was hit by a drunk driver on thursday, that's why I left earlier than normal, to go to the hospital. I would have liked to thank everyone for coming at the end but I left in a hurry. Congrats to all the winners who walked away with a trophy especially Jr from Imperials for winning best of show with Guilty Pleasures. Much love and respect!
> *


No need to thank me homie. Thats real talk that what friends do. Support each other. This goes deep than the cars homie. The cars bring us togther but its the friendships that make it stay together. 
AG! :biggrin:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK LATIN WORLD FOR THE INVITE IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE.YOU GUYS ARE FIRME GENTE FOOD WAS GOOD HAD A GOOD TIME. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

...







..







..


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I didnt have too much time to take pics cause I was too buzzy getting drunk, but was able to get one pic and a couple of short vids.













click on these vids


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld cars


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Dam Robert you took alots of pictures. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 17 2011, 08:07 AM~20569781
> *Dam Robert you took alots of pictures. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats cause he didnt get fucked up this year

hes usually passed out by 12:00 o clock


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 17 2011, 11:40 AM~20570979
> *thats cause he didnt get fucked up this year
> 
> hes usually passed out by 12:00 o clock
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I never get drunk, just buzzed :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 17 2011, 08:07 AM~20569781
> *Dam Robert you took alots of pictures. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Lowrider should hire me to take pics for the magazine


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 17 2011, 10:17 PM~20575469
> *:biggrin:  Lowrider should hire me to take pics for the magazine
> *


You got that right.
I would like to thanks all the cool Vatos from latinworld for there hospitality. 
Bad ass Picnic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Bakersfield you guys did it again the picnic was off the hook, the food and drinks hit the spot. the L.A. chapter had a great time, hope to see you guys real soon. Robert hope your niece gets better real real soon. (AND GUYS REALLY HAVE FUN WITH THE LOW LOW'S BUT GET A DESIGNATED DRIVER DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE). :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanito_@May 17 2011, 11:11 PM~20575840
> *Bakersfield you guys did it again the picnic was off the hook, the food and drinks hit the spot. the L.A. chapter had a great time, hope to see you guys real soon. Robert hope your niece gets better real real soon. (AND GUYS REALLY HAVE FUN WITH THE LOW LOW'S BUT GET A DESIGNATED DRIVER DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE). :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


It was koo kicking it with our Los Angeles brothers... hope you all had a good time.. let us know whenever you guys wanna just come thru and kick it we'll bbq it up and drink some cold ones, you guy are always welcome here...! :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Latin World it was a good turn out , we all had a good time cant wait for next yr ...


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T M F T


----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

:wave:


----------

